# Campsite near Eastbourne



## MikeH (Nov 10, 2007)

Can anyone help? I have to go to a funeral in Eastbourne in the next 7 to 14 days. and i am looking for somewhere to stay overnight, to save travelling down on actual day of funeral. And as the weather is turning wet, I will probably need hardstanding. Thanks. Mike.


----------



## 110227 (Feb 27, 2008)

The nearest all year site I can think of is Kloofs at Bexhill.

Try www.kloofs.com

Regards

Mick


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

That's about it, apart from the CC at Brighton, which is a good 40mins drive to Eastbourne.all the others are seasonal.
I am assuming that you are going to the crematorium if so then that campsite is only 7 miles away. If I can be of any assistance with locations or local information please ask as I am at Eastbourne. 

cabby


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I know there are (or certainly were) a couple of sites on the coast road between Eastbourne and Pevensey Bay. Whether these are seasonal or not, I do not know. There is also a C&CC site at Normans Bay, this may be seasonal also though.

There is a small site at Stone Cross. Take the B2247 Polegate to Stone Cross. At Stone Cross take the B2104 (left turn) towards Hailsham. About 1/4 mile past the Coopers P.H. there is a farm shop down a concrete drive (on your left), with a small site behind. I am not at home and can't remember the name, but this is only about 1 - 1 1/2 to the crem. I know this as my parents and sister were cremated there, and I visit.

From this site return to Stone Cross, turn left, follow road until you reach the chip shop and turn right. Over railway crossing, across 1 roundabout, and crem is about 1/4 mile on the left.

Hope this helps.


----------



## theorch (Sep 15, 2007)

this site listed in outandaboutlive open all year
Buckle Caravan And Camping
Marine Parade, Seaford, East Sussex, United Kingdom. BN25 2QR
not to far from eastbourne hope its of use
graham


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The one at Stone cross is called Fairfield and is closed until April and the CCC is also closed.

cabby


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

There is a Caravan club CL at Stone Cross,it is Sharnfold farm BN24 5BU,the phone no. is 01323 460079.

I have used this site many times and there is a hardstanding area and electric.
I think this is the one refered to in a previous post as it at the farm shop.
As others have said it is not too far from the crematorium.

Terry.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I think Fairfield is worth a try. 

The farm shop will be open (same owner) and they have a large gravelled area behind and to the right.
The CL may be closed, but I'm sure if an explanation that hard standing is fine, and no hook-up is required, it is worth a try.

Edit: No it's not Fairfield, it is Sharnfold Farm, that rings a bell!


----------



## MikeH (Nov 10, 2007)

Thank you for all your suggestions, I will make enquiries tomorrow. Will let you know how I get on. Mke.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Mr D M Hilsdon, Sharnfold Farm, Hailsharn Road, Stone Cross, Pevensey BN24 5BU [Tel:01323 460079] ¼ac, by lake, el pts, wc, shop, PYO, play area, advance bkg req, fishing adj, open all year, £8

hope this is what you want.I can slip round tomorrow and check it out for you as it is only about a mile away.

cabby


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

theorch said:


> this site listed in outandaboutlive open all year
> Buckle Caravan And Camping
> Marine Parade, Seaford, East Sussex, United Kingdom. BN25 2QR
> not to far from eastbourne hope its of use
> graham


Thats about 1/2 a mile from me, and will be fine for an overnighter. Eastbourne crem would take me about 30 mins to get to......best route is alfriston and use the new bypass via the A 27 and stuff.


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

Give Buckle a miss at Seaford its a right hole since its been sold on....


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Mike the site I am on is open, has a hardstanding pitch from what I can see, but is about 40 mins from EB. Pm me if any use
John


----------



## MikeH (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi. Thankyou everyone for the suggestions. I have booked in at Sharnfold Farm. Hardstanding and hook-up, £10 per night. Once again thank you. Mike.


----------

